# Relais-Schaltzeichen



## SPSTorsten (3 August 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hab da mal ne Frage zu den Ralais im Bild:

1. Impuls
3. Ausschaltverzögerung
Soweit richtig?

Die grosse Frage betrifft die Nummer 2. Was sagt mir dieses Zeichen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2009)

Hallo,
die Nr.2 ist m.E. ein Impulsrelais - es erzeugt beim Einschalten einen Wischimpuls mit einstellbarer Länge ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## knabi (3 August 2009)

Die Nummer 1 ist doch aber wohl eine Einschaltverzögerung.
Nummer 2 habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jabba (3 August 2009)

Anhang aus dem Moeller Schaltungsbuch


----------



## Markus (3 August 2009)

konnte nr zwei auch ein anderer elektrischer antrieb sein, zb ein magnet zum öffenen einer schutztürzuhaltung oder sowas?

mit so einem pfeil wird doch die mechanische arbeitsrichtung angegeben wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...

1 und 3 ist dann ja klar, beides zeitlich verzögerte spulen, an- und abfallverzögert.

aber bei 2 bin ich mir auch nicht sicher... in welchem zusammenhang hast du das symbol?


----------



## jabba (3 August 2009)

Zwei ist wie Larry geschrieben hat ein Wischer.


----------

